# Athel Line / Anco Tankers



## Chestermax (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, 
Am looking for anyone who sailed with this great outfit between '65 and '74 - either on the old molasses tubs between the Caribbs and UK or the Chemical/veg Oil tankers around the globe, specifically the Far East (Viet Nam/S'pore/Bangkok '66 to '73).

Been awhile now I know, so this is probably a long shot ... worth a go though!

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

sailed on anco templar soverign and sceptre try hearts of oak and AAA two 
great athel web sites.
on on mad rick.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Athel / Anco.*

Hi Doug. Click the link to Athel/Anco site below. Ken.

http://www.btinternet.com/~tinker.taylor/Athel/


----------



## paulmira (Jun 5, 2008)

hi max,if you go into my forum on tate and lyle ships, you will find a website posted to me by treeve and it has the athel ships on there with there history and the history of the other sugar ships from 1968


----------



## aleccrichton1982 (Aug 20, 2007)

*anco storm*



Chestermax said:


> Hi,
> Am looking for anyone who sailed with this great outfit between '65 and '74 - either on the old molasses tubs between the Caribbs and UK or the Chemical/veg Oil tankers around the globe, specifically the Far East (Viet Nam/S'pore/Bangkok '66 to '73).
> 
> Been awhile now I know, so this is probably a long shot ... worth a go though!
> ...


hi shipmate i sailed on the anco storm 1968 between the states and europe.we carried chemicals of all descriptions.a good crew but she used to roll like a sod in a beam sea all the best alec x ab


----------



## poverf (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi i sailed on the Sugar exporter ex athel princess in 1970.It was an old ship but luxury as i had my own cabin not bad for an A/st Steward


----------



## freebie1243 (Mar 22, 2009)

I joined the Anco Queen on 27th June 1970 in Rotterdam..but jumped ship 6 days later in Dunkirk after finding out it was a chemical tanker and we were going away for at least a year...after I had just done a few months on another chemical tanker and told the Pool that I did not want another chemical tanker..and especially one that was going away for over a year !!..John Freeman


----------



## john dodd (Aug 31, 2008)

hiya mate, joined Athelcrest in Avonmouth june '69 was on molass'es run, georgetown, B. Guyana, trinidad, Puerto rico, st. Kitts, N orleans etc. after 5 months jumped ship in Port of Spain, my liver could'nt take anymore, as was one "booze cruise". J. Dodd. ex-A.B>


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

BRASIL STAR 1967, Dave Wheeler, where are you?


----------



## fisherman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello Doug sailed on the Anco Queen as AB in 1968, chemicals, Newark, Frisco, Manilla Port Swetnam, Bangkok, V/nam, hit by rockets, repaired S/pore, P/ gulf for crude,Dunkirk, pay off, good ship V/nam sort of spoiled my desire to sign on again.
regards fisherman.


----------



## rob gray (Jul 19, 2010)

hi doug,
my dad was with athel line from 1941, as 3rd mate and stayed with athel all his life. first sailed as skipper on the athelbrook in april '58


----------



## joemack (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright Doug, signed on the AthelCrest, Immingham Mar 71, paid off in New Orleans Aug 71, ship got sold, ( at least that's what we were told) flew us home from there, via New York, mate, sombrero's and guitars all over the place on that plane!


----------



## Andy Wragg (Jun 6, 2007)

*Ather/Anco*

Doug,

I sailed on Athel Crest, Carribean/States, Anco Empress global and Anco Templar which I picked up on maiden voyage from Gothenburg. Great Ships and a good company to work for.
Andy ex EDH


Chestermax said:


> Hi,
> Am looking for anyone who sailed with this great outfit between '65 and '74 - either on the old molasses tubs between the Caribbs and UK or the Chemical/veg Oil tankers around the globe, specifically the Far East (Viet Nam/S'pore/Bangkok '66 to '73).
> 
> Been awhile now I know, so this is probably a long shot ... worth a go though!
> ...


----------



## youcantdothat (1 mo ago)

Andy Wragg said:


> *Ather/Anco*
> 
> Doug,
> 
> ...





Chestermax said:


> Hi,
> Am looking for anyone who sailed with this great outfit between '65 and '74 - either on the old molasses tubs between the Caribbs and UK or the Chemical/veg Oil tankers around the globe, specifically the Far East (Viet Nam/S'pore/Bangkok '66 to '73).
> 
> Been awhile now I know, so this is probably a long shot ... worth a go though!
> ...


Hi. My dad sailed some Athel/Anco ships in the 60's. Been going through all of his old stuff and would love to find out some more his time in the merchant navy!


----------

